# TRU-PENNIES™



## seamus7227 (Feb 7, 2012)

well, so here is my take on cutting some pennies out. Gonna cast them over carbon fiber from CaptG,
 comments welcome, good or




 bad

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## phillywood (Feb 7, 2012)

Seamus, you must be a very patient guy to sit and cut those out, but I have seen your work with mrburl when he made a pen out of it and they look good.


----------



## el_d (Feb 7, 2012)

Excellent work Seamus.

You got some great eyes on you.


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 7, 2012)

phillywood said:
			
		

> Seamus, you must be a very patient guy to sit and cut those out, but I have seen your work with mrburl when he made a pen out of it and they look good.



thanks philly! and Lupe! sometimes they can be trying on the ol nerves, but really is something I enjoy doing!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## PSU1980 (Feb 7, 2012)

They look great Seamus, keep pushing that envelope.

Tim


----------



## redbulldog (Feb 7, 2012)

You told everyone why you are so very good at doing the coins, "but really is something I enjoy doing".  I have found over the years as long as you can enjoy different aspects of the work that you do, it makes everything so very much easier.

Beautiful work!!


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 7, 2012)

Seamus, I was told by a wise old man that to never have to work a day in my life, I must find something I would do for free, then find some damn fool that would pay me to do it.  What you do is amazing and outstanding.  It is wonderful that it "really is something I enjoy doing".
Charles


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 7, 2012)

That is amazing work.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 7, 2012)

Sweeeeet!!! They look awesome Seamus!


----------



## Brooks803 (Feb 7, 2012)

You are sick!


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the great feedback!


----------



## thewishman (Feb 7, 2012)

So, since pennies are sooo much cheaper than quarters, will the blanks be 1/25 of the price of a Tru-Quarter? :monkey:I'll send you $10 for 5 of them.:monkey:

I really like your Tru-Cents!:biggrin:


----------



## THarvey (Feb 7, 2012)

*You should be ashamed of yourself!!!  I cannot believe you are defacing money like this!!!* 


TRANSLATION:  I am jealous that I am not that talented with my scroll saw.  Very nice work.  :biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 7, 2012)

these newer pennies are relatively easy to cut, but still not much of a challenge. I cant wait to tear into a dime! its coming soon!


----------



## renowb (Feb 7, 2012)

Sweet work Seamus, those are fantastic!


----------



## THarvey (Feb 7, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> these newer pennies are relatively easy to cut, but still not much of a challenge. I cant wait to tear into a dime! its coming soon!



Wonder if you could fit a full year's coin set on a single pen.  Maybe something like a Jr. Gent or Cigar where there are two tubes.

That might be cool to do a "birth year" set or some other major event.


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 7, 2012)

I guess it takes some cents to make this your next project.




(sorry)


----------



## gbpens (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks Great! That copper will make an interesting contrast with various colors.


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 7, 2012)

THarvey said:


> Wonder if you could fit a full year's coin set on a single pen. Maybe something like a Jr. Gent or Cigar where there are two tubes.
> That might be cool to do a "birth year" set or some other major event.


 
that was my original idea with the coin blanks to begin with, but then quarters blanks took off and i just havent had the time to delve into everything else. But now i am:biggrin: 

So yes, a birth year pen will be born at some point!


----------



## wizard (Feb 7, 2012)

Seamus, Looks OUTSTANDING!!!  If you keep this up....next are dimes...Seamus...LOL...has anyone told you that if you keep doing this fine detailed work...that your going to end up looking like this guy.. Just kidding:biggrin:.Doc


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 7, 2012)

wizard said:


> Seamus, Looks OUTSTANDING!!! If you keep this up....next are dimes...Seamus...LOL...has anyone told you that if you keep doing this fine detailed work...that your going to end up looking like this guy.. Just kidding:biggrin:.Doc


 
What are you talking about Doc, I already do look like him! Or at least with the loss of hair anyway, ohhh!  Sometimes i feel like he looks after sitting for two hours on one coin:hypnotized:


----------



## edicehouse (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome work, hey if I send ya a roll of dimes, can ya hook me up with 5 or so.... LOL


----------



## Tom D (Feb 7, 2012)

Seamus, do you start drinking before or after you do one of thoes


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tom D said:


> Seamus, do you start drinking before or after you do one of thoes


 
ALL OF THE ABOVE!:biggrin: I'm gonna get my wife to take a picture of me tonight with my bluetooth headphones on, the drop down magnifying glasses and the balding head gleaming, so everyone can see how hideous i must look when im in a zone, LOL:biggrin::clown:


----------



## jd99 (Feb 7, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> Tom D said:
> 
> 
> > Seamus, do you start drinking before or after you do one of thoes
> ...


Ya put the hat on backwards, then put on your maginfying visors :glasses-nerdy:, then that way your head stays warm and no one can see you bald head. DAMHIKT. :wink:


----------



## BSea (Feb 7, 2012)

jd99 said:


> Ya put the hat on backwards, then put on your maginfying visors :glasses-nerdy:, then that way your head stays warm and no one can see you bald head. DAMHIKT. :wink:


Sounds like the voice of experience to me.:wink:  Plus, I can relate.

Back on topic:  Great work as usual Seamus.  How about a Lincoln series with the log cabin and the 3 others.  I think it was 2009 for the 100 years of Lincoln pennies.


----------



## kenspens (Feb 7, 2012)

great work seamus, cant wait to see the finished work!! perhaps maybe the dime is next?????lol

ken brown
kens exotic pen artistry


----------



## glycerine (Feb 7, 2012)

I personally think you are getting too greedy, cutting your cost by 24 cents, what's wrong with you! :biggrin:


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 7, 2012)

Seamus, do you really cut those with a sabre saw?  Which blade do you use?  I was thinking about gluing a penny to a thin board, drilling it out and using needle files to contour the parts.  Do you think that would work or a band scroll saw with a fine blade?

Appreciate getting your guidance.

Ray


----------



## crabcreekind (Feb 7, 2012)

Very Nice! What about a wheat penny?


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 7, 2012)

ironman123 said:


> Seamus, do you really cut those with a sabre saw?  Which blade do you use?  I was thinking about gluing a penny to a thin board, drilling it out and using needle files to contour the parts.  Do you think that would work or a band scroll saw with a fine blade?
> Appreciate getting your guidance.
> Ray



I use a dremel scroll saw like this:


 I use really thin blades:biggrin:. Take a piece of aluminum foil and fold it 3 times, smash it really well, that is how thin these are. Now, try to cut it out. Its difficult, time consuming, yet challenging, and I love it! I hope everyone that reads anything i post realizes that i dont mean to sound rude or short about my techniques, there are just certain things that i dont give out. But thank you for asking and being inquisitive, thats how you learn, right?!:biggrin:



crabcreekind said:


> Very Nice! What about a wheat penny?



I just found a wheat penny at work today! I still need to cut one of those and an Indian head penny too! 

These are on my to-do list:

Wheat pennies
Indian head pennies
Liberty nickels
buffalo nickels
Mercury dimes
Barber quarters
200 year old (US Large Cent)
Australian coinage


----------

